# Shedd Aquarium



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2008-02-12-shedd-aquarium-renovations_N.htm?csp=34

The popular Oceanarium marine mammal exhibit at Chicago's Shedd Aquarium will be closed for several months starting in September to allow construction crews to update and renovate existing exhibits and create new ones.
Shedd spokesman Roger Germann said there are some animals living in the 170,000-square-foot facility that will be moved to other institutions while the Oceanarium is undergoing renovations
The $43 million Oceanarium, with its dolphin and whale shows, turned around the aquarium's fortunes when it opened in 1991, making it one the city's most-visited cultural attractions.
The aquarium regularly attracts more than 2 million people a year, up from fewer than a million visitors before the Oceanarium's debut.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Now thats going to be some work. Moving dolphins, whales, seals, and penguins. All for a upgrade. 

I know that much work would keep me from making changes in my aquairum very often.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh, heh.. been there, done that. You're right; it's no fun at all.
_well, maybe a little..._


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

neat. i would be the one to export the penguins, and nothing else


----------

